# Thoughts on LCP or LC9



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a new CCW gun i have a g36 which is bit big and im a bit small frame(140 on a good day) so i don't carry it much. I have been looking at the Ruger LCP or the LC9 i was wondering everyone thoughts on the two. 

Also on a side note in FL if I buy a gun from a private seller and carry the gun, which wont be in my name what could happen if i(god forbid) have to draw or a cop asks to run the gun(for whatever the reason). Guess what i'm asking is there any legal issues the may result in it not being in my name.

Thanks, 
Daniel


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

No. As long as the gun hasn't been reported stolen. And you have a CCL.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

That's what i thought thanks, but that brings up another question how can one check and see if gun is stolen

Thanks 
Daniel


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the LCP a lot. It disappears in your pocket. Don't even know you are carrying it.
The LC9 is a bit big for pocket carry.
I think you would carry the LCP more.


----------



## Sixgun (Dec 27, 2010)

You don't reg a gun like a car and owners names don't remain attached. You could in theory trace a guns origin by bound books though it usually gets lost in private sales depending on age and previous owners. If you want to carry it outside your home,office,or vehicle you will need a permit.

If you suspect your firearm is stolen you can call ahead to your local pd and tell them you want to run a gun through ncic, setup a good time, carry it in a box. They usually won't run it unless it's on site to be able to confiscate if hot. 

If you are worried about the origin of the gun you are considering purchasing don't buy it. If you think all guns are stolen maybe consider OC spray. IMO a small revolver in 357 would be best.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welldoya, i have been leaning to the LCP a bit more
Sixgun, good advice on my second question
Thanks Daniel


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Kel-Tec P3AT


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I would go with the lcp simply because of how easy it is to drop it in a pants pocket and go. The .380 with you ALL THE TIME is a lot better than a 9mm some of the time.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

http://pas.fdle.state.fl.us/pas/item/displayGunSearch.a


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks davdoc that is very usefull website


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

I REALLY hated my lc9, thought it would shoot better than my pf9, was just as bad, its all in the trigger, just plain ew.

the lcp has a long trigger, but its easier to pull and far better made than a kel-tec, the kahr380 is the best shooting small gun, but its pricey even used running 500+


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

well sounds like LCP it is, i would love to get the kahr the price tag is steep 

Thanks for the input guys
Daniel


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

97ford150 said:


> well sounds like LCP it is, i would love to get the kahr the price tag is steep
> 
> Thanks for the input guys
> Daniel


Pretty funny that Glock owners would choke on the price of the Kahrs ....since they are both in the same league for quality, reliablity,and price. 
I'd sell my glock if I couldn't carry it, and buy the Kahr P380 .....the one you carry is the MOST important and shouldn't be the CHEAPEST one you own. Just my 2 cents....but its where I put MY money. 
After all isn't your life WORTH a couple extra hundred dollars? ....and Why did you buy the Glock instead of a Hi-Point?


----------



## Aqua Uno (Dec 6, 2010)

Love my LCP,it does have a long trigger but as easy to get use to as any. Also cool link davdoc.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

In my defense the glock was my 21st birthday gift from my parents , and can't bring myself to sell it


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

97ford150 said:


> In my defense the glock was my 21st birthday gift from my parents , and can't bring myself to sell it


 Understood....I wouldnt' sell it.....I was just trying to put things in perspective. A lot of people have several thousand dollars worth of firearms in the safe at home, and for some reason purchase the least expensive weapon on the market to actually carry.
The p3at and the lcp will be fine if it's what you can afford, but the difference between that and the p380 kahr is vast. 
The rule is carry something....but you would never be sorry you bought the Kahr.....why do you think there are NEVER any used P380's on here for sale?
Cheers.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I would go with the LCP LC9 is a tad too big for some pockets. I prefer the LCP for deep concealment.

I do carry a G26 primarily and use my LCP as a BUG option. 99% of the time I'm able to carry both. The one exception is if I'm in tailored clothing such as a tuxedo which has no belts so no G26.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

My only issue with my lcp is how heavy the trigger pull is. It's hard to be accurate when I try to do my quick shots.


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

My KelTec was unreliable. My LCP was never a problem. The LCP is inexpensive but works. I've had 2 and no problems yet. Maybe a good gun to start with to see if your going to make the lifestyle change that goes with carrying. After I saw it was for us and was going to last I got the wife a Solo. Get what you feel comfortable with, can practice with and can count on. Your in the right place for some good advice. My 2 cents.

Mark


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

firefish is so right, the carry gun should be the BEST/most reliable gun you own

the nice ones at home us no good while we are out and about, but price isnt everything, i bought a SOLO, worst gun i have ever owned.

jam o matic.

the kahr really is the best of the bunch price/quality/shootability wise, the CM9/P380 are great choices, tradewinds had a used 380 for 499 which isnt bad


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

What ever you get just make sure you put 200+ rounds through it to break it in and see how reliable it's going to be. If you are having problems after 200 rounds. Have the gun fixed or get something else. Of course don't forget to go back and put in more range time on a regular basis.:thumbsup:


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

+1 on the LCP. There certainly is a lot more choices on the market and certainly better guns but the LCP can go with you ALL the time (when you get your CCW). Like others said, you just drop it in your pocket and you won't even notice it. If nothing else it will get you used to carrying and maybe down the road move onto something else. Guess you could say it's the perfect "first" carry gun.


----------



## 97ford150 (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, gave me some things to think about

Thanks
Daniel


----------

